# Is it worth my time to join RedWeek.com?



## dmtlwt (Jun 14, 2010)

I am new to TUG and I'm getting an education. Bought my TS from Hilton and paid too much. I might buy more after reading TUG but am wondering if I should also join RW.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 14, 2010)

Redweek is primarily a site for buying/selling/renting/trading, and it's a good site for that.  But if you are looking for Info. - TUG has far more info.  

With a resort of the caliber of Hilton, I would not use RW for trading, because they get very few high quality deposits.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2010)

Redweek doesn't provide an education of timeshare at all.  I wouldn't join Redweek unless I wanted to rent a unit from someone, or if I wanted to rent my unit. 

If you are looking for more timeshare info, check out www.timeshareforums.com   It's free to post there.  

Joining TUG was the best $15 you spent!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't use Redweek anymore.  Costs too much for results that aren't any better than other venues like Myresortnetwork or Vacationtimesharerentals or Craigslist which are much cheaper to use.


----------



## theo (Jun 14, 2010)

*Another $0.02 worth...*

I agree with most of the above posts. The "forums" on RedWeek are particularly lame and chock full of shills --- and most certainly a far cry from the level of knowledge and info consistently found on TUG.

That said, on the (admittedly few) occasions when I have rented out owned weeks, RedWeek has been 100% successful for me, at posted rental price. 

For an "investment" of, what, $12.99 for a year, how far wrong can you go?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 14, 2010)

Redweek has gotten lame in the past year.  If you are a member, go look at the rentals offer lately.  Mostly, the posters are stating a low price for an unit "if available" over a 12 month time frame or if "within a 60 day window, with a free upgrade".  Rentors get frustrated with "are these dates available? Yes, but the cost is higher because of the phase of the moon" back and forths.

Plus, the majority of younger people don't pay $$$ for join when a search on the web turns up free sites. Hotwire and Expedia sites rent TS units for some of the major chains (Wyndham, for a fact).


----------



## dmtlwt (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks. To get an honest,candid answer is quite refreshing.


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 14, 2010)

FloridaDenny said:


> Thanks. To get an honest,candid answer is quite refreshing.



oh, you'll like it around here then. That's a great thing about TUG!!  People are very open and free with their advice, and if someone feels differently will also share that!! These are real people - many with tons of expertise and experience - who are willing to take time and help newbies and each other. Any associations that might lead to a bit of bias are also usually stated (or outed in the case of shills )
so you can take it and add it to your own evaluations and research and not feel you are getting some kind of sales promo or party line answers.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 14, 2010)

FloridaDenny said:


> Thanks. To get an honest,candid answer is quite refreshing.



If you like "candidness," boy, are you in the right place!  :rofl:


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jun 15, 2010)

FloridaDenny said:


> I am new to TUG and I'm getting an education. Bought my TS from Hilton and paid too much. I might buy more after reading TUG but am wondering if I should also join RW.



Just to post the query...I am assuming that you will not EVER buy retail again?

BTW, you are not alone...many of us did the retail thing once.  All I can say is "Never Again"... Funny, and yet a little sad, a comparable TS to mine just sold on ebay for whopping $12.50 and the seller picked up the closing.  Of course, mine is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better at $10K+... 

so we learn, so we move on...


----------



## karyl3#1 (Jun 27, 2010)

*joining Redweek*

I found Redweek to be useful and same price as Tug.  I am new and do
not really understand all I need to about Tug.  Have had a couple say
they would help but never heard from them again.  So do not know if
they did not get my mail or what.
I have had lots of help on Redwood and have communiated with several
people personally on e-mail.   So guess I am doing something wrong
on Tug.  Seems both informative.

Karyl3@1


----------



## camachinist (Jun 27, 2010)

Redweek is a great site to read to learn about timeshare pricing, sales and rental patterns. It's a marketplace. 

I've been renting our NCV weeks (yeah, I paid too much too) on Redweek for seven years. I get periods of tire-kickers/bottom fishers, but most Redweek users that I've rented to are professionals who pay my asking price without question. Some have even subsequently bought at the resort. IME, it's a good portal for advertising. Hits the mark. Price an interval 10% below average for the season 6 months out (I do a 10% 'tease' for a week, as an example) and it usually rents within a few days. Also, taking CC's or Paypal helps. Impulse decision 

IMO, don't 'join' Redweek until and unless you're going to rent out your units/points (or rent same). Most site functionality can be had for free. Use places like TUG for your education. Good luck


----------



## theo (Jun 27, 2010)

*I'm confused...*



karyl3#1 said:


> I have had lots of help on Redwood and have communiated with several people personally on e-mail.



Assuming that you mean RedWeek (not Redwood), I don't at all understand how you would  / could conduct any email communications on tRedWeek...

RedWeek has no site mechanism for sending or receiving email, except when members contact other members by responding to a posted ad. There is no RedWeek mechanism (like TUG does have) for sending Private Messages to another member, except by a member responding to a member-posted ad.


----------

